#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости сайтов >  > > >  >  >  О непостоянстве. Как умирают города.

## Бхусуку

Есть возможность поразмышлять о непостоянстве. Как умирает знаменитый центр американского автомобилестроения Дейтройт. Трафик.
http://egland.livejournal.com/93045.html

А это умирающий Йоханненсбург.
http://deathofjohannesburg.blogspot.com/

Умирающие кварталы Нью-йорка
http://www.industrialnewyork.com/man...al/index.shtml

----------


## Zom

Про детройт очень понравилось, спасибо.

----------


## Бхусуку

Тайный Глазго — заброшенные водонапорные башни, заброшенные больницы, военные объекты Второй мировой… Фотографии и ссылки.

http://www.hiddenglasgow.com/

----------


## JuniorUK

> Тайный Глазго — заброшенные водонапорные башни, заброшенные больницы, военные объекты Второй мировой… Фотографии и ссылки.
> 
> http://www.hiddenglasgow.com/


не, на уровень Детройта Глазго не тянет.  Детройт - это сильный пример.

----------


## Бхусуку

Как умирают железные дороги. Абхазская железная дорога.
http://cyxymu.livejournal.com/176179.html

----------


## Еvгений

Я думаю в будущем и у нас появится нечто... похожее

----------


## RipVanWinkle

В тему.
http://postnuclear.lasvik.ru/skwm/links.html

----------


## Zom

А когда-нить вообще никаких городов на Земле не останется..

----------


## Бхусуку

А вот что осталось от курорта Прора. Курорт строился под лозунгом "каждому трудящемуся вид на море из окна". Длина здания - 4,5 км. Это самое длинное здание в мире. http://www.thirdreichruins.com/prora.htm

----------


## TAndra

Так жизнь продолжается!?
Раз что-то умирает, значит новое рождается...

----------


## Zom

> А вот что осталось от курорта Прора. Курорт строился под лозунгом "каждому трудящемуся вид на море из окна". Длина здания - 4,5 км. Это самое длинное здание в мире. http://www.thirdreichruins.com/prora.htm


Оно планировалось в 4.5 или и было 4.5 км???

Это надо же такое придумать - эдакую 5-этажную общагу в 4 км длинной!
УУУжас  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Бхусуку

> Оно планировалось в 4.5 или и было 4.5 км???
> 
> Это надо же такое придумать - эдакую 5-этажную общагу в 4 км длинной!
> УУУжас


Понятия не имею. Так написано на сайте.  :Smilie:

----------


## Бхусуку

Фотографии умершей психиатрической клиники. http://leaveme.be/imageViewer.php?ga...age=1alarm.jpg

----------


## Бхусуку

Целый сайт по заброшенным  местам Англии. http://www.abandoned-britain.com/photos.htm

----------


## До

> "Off the westernmost coast of Japan, is an island called "Gunkanjima" that is hardly known even to the Japanese. Long ago, the island was nothing more than a small reef. Then in 1810, the chance discovery of coal drastically changed the fate of this reef. As reclamation began, people came to live here, and through coal mining the reef started to expand continuously. Before long, the reef had grown into an artificial island of one kilometer (three quarters of a mile) in perimeter, with a population of 5300. Eventually, the mines faced an end, and in 1974 the world's once most densely populated island become totally deserted. The island, after all its inhabitants departed leaving behind their belongings, became an empty shell of a city where all its people disappeared overnight, as if by some mysterious act of God.”"
> http://www.boingboing.net/2004/05/22...panese_is.html


Картинки: http://www.ne.jp/asahi/saiga/yuji/ga...thumbnail.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gunkanjima


(Попалось на этой странице http://www.groonk.net/blog/mt-archives/cat_history.php)

----------


## throughtheuniverse

давно уже существующий фотопроект Lost America.  уровень фотографии на 5+. там не только города и поселки, но и отдельные объекты, иногда на фоне волшебных американских пейзажей.
http://www.lostamerica.com/

----------


## Zom

Они их что там - фотошопом обрабатывают? =)))

----------


## RipVanWinkle

Точно, Zom!  :Smilie:   Сам этим занимаюсь. + профото и светооборудование.

----------


## Юрик

Самый известный: http://abandoned-places.com/

----------


## Бхусуку

В продолжение темы о непостоянстве: как умирают машины http://deputy-dog.com/2007/09/25/whe...e-left-to-die/

----------


## Таши

Понравилось про Детройт) Это в самом деле довольно жутковатый город, меня угораздило там как-то раз заблудиться в центре... Как-будто побывала в каком-то фантастическом фильме про будущее человечества))) Длинные широкие улицы, заброшенные высокие дома с заколоченными окнами, пар из люков и никого вокруг, какая-то зловещая тишина. "Никого вокруг", правда, было недолго, потом начали появляться чёрные подростки с весьма интеллектуальными лицами ;-)

----------


## Бхусуку

Как умирает наш старый добрый и знакомый всем интернет. Да-да, ведь всё непостоянно. http://www.diggreader.ru/2007/10/05/...to-on-ustarel/

----------


## Дениска

> Как умирает наш старый добрый и знакомый всем интернет.


так говорят создаётся новый интернет.

----------


## Бхусуку

Гранитная каменоломня в Польше недалеко от Кракова. http://www.opuszczone.com/galerie/liban/index.php

----------


## Бхусуку

Чернобыльский город-призрак Припять. http://pripyat.livejournal.com/17177.html#cutid1
Можно заказать на этом сайте фотографию дома из этого города.

----------


## Бхусуку

Как умирают суперавтомобили. http://comedy.ru/2008/01/23/kak_umirajut_superkary.html

----------


## Хикари

Не о чем беспокоится - в конечный счет до взрыва солнца хотя бы тараканы и грибы будут. Так что - есть во что перерождаться  :Smilie:

----------


## До

*Жизнь после людей / Life After People*
Режиссер: Дэвид де Врис



> Описание: «Жизнь после людей» (англ. ) — научно-популярный фильм, снятый для канала History Channel, в котором ученые рассуждают на тему того, что произойдет с планетой, животными и растениями, если человек исчезнет, а также о том, как долго после исчезновения человечества будут существовать созданные им памятники и артефакты. Данные фильм основан на результатах исследования территорий, внезапно покинутых людьми, а также возможных последствий прекращения ухода за зданиями и городской инфраструктурой.
> 
> Гипотеза о покинутом мире иллюстрирована цифровыми изображениями, показывающими последующую участь таких архитектурных шедевров, как Эмпайр-Стейт-Билдинг, Букингемский дворец, Сирс-Тауэр, Спейс Нидл, мост Золотые ворота и Эйфелева башня.


Ссылка для тех кто может качать с torrents.ru: http://torrents.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1020290

----------


## Бхусуку

> Как умирают железные дороги. Абхазская железная дорога.
> http://cyxymu.livejournal.com/176179.html


И ещё одна умершая станция Абхазской железной дороги — Гагры. Оцените эту бывшую красоту. http://community.livejournal.com/ru_sovarch/383675.html

----------


## До

Недавний ураган Ike.
http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/200...l_life_of.html

----------


## Кумо

> Недавний ураган Ike.
> http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/200...l_life_of.html


Воу, какая подборка... Спасибо!

----------


## Inbongo

> Недавний ураган Ike.
> http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/200...l_life_of.html


Оффигенно

----------


## Aion

Моя родина...
http://af1461.livejournal.com/188200.html

----------


## Юрий К.

Ураган Палома на Кубе, 10.11.08

----------


## Этэйла

http://vkontakte.ru/club975711

http://vkontakte.ru/photos.php?gid=975711

----------

